# My MBIII



## D4MO

It has been 6 long months since I ordered my Typhoon force MBIII, It has finally arrived and I couldn't be happier with it. I bought it to celebrate the just over a decade of Typhoon engineering I have under my belt.


----------



## 1165dvd

Congrats. Love the MB line up. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Masyv06

Congrats!


----------



## awildermode

Awesome!

Could you tell us more about the date window? I notice "X1", what are the other dates?


----------



## jpgreenwood

A fellow XI Sqn engineer? I left as they disbanded the F3's and they moved to Coningsby to take over on the Tiffy. Ive just ordered this custom strap for my MBII and its "winging" its way to me as we speak. Vintage tan leather, yellow stitched fighter bars and laser engraved XI . Cant wait for it to arrive. We must have a lot of mutual friends. I also organise the annual XI Sqn informal reunion every year, in York. Its always well attended. 
Wear your lovely watch in good health. 
strap by jason greenwood, on Flickr


----------



## jpgreenwood

And a custom made, canvas pilots flight bag strap with orange tack stitching. 
DSC_0175 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0167 by jason greenwood, on Flickr


----------



## D4MO

awildermode said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Could you tell us more about the date window? I notice "X1", what are the other dates?


The some of the dates in the window correspond to the serving RAF Typhoon Squadrons.

1= 1 Sqn
II = 2 Sqn 
3= 3 Sqn
41 = 41 Sqn
6 = 6 Sqn
XI = 11 Sqn
xxx = 29 Sqn


----------



## D4MO

jpgreenwood said:


> A fellow XI Sqn engineer? I left as they disbanded the F3's and they moved to Coningsby to take over on the Tiffy. Ive just ordered this custom strap for my MBII and its "winging" its way to me as we speak. Vintage tan leather, yellow stitched fighter bars and laser engraved XI . Cant wait for it to arrive. We must have a lot of mutual friends. I also organise the annual XI Sqn informal reunion every year, in York. Its always well attended.
> Wear your lovely watch in good health.
> strap by jason greenwood, on Flickr


Hi, I am a former XI Squadron engineer from the Typhoon stand up days at Coningsby 20006-2010. I am sure we know a few of the same people as i always seem to run into an ex XI squadron member all over the place. Your strap looks excellent, hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## jpgreenwood

If you are on FB, there is the XI sqn association page. Keeps everyone in touch with old mates .


----------



## maassyv6

Congrats! Nice choice


----------



## D4MO

6 weeks in and still loving the MBIII. Its just so versatile a quick change of strap and it can go with anything.


----------



## 94rsa

Looks awesome! Increasingly tempted to buy a Bremont piece


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

That custom strap with the orange stitch looks marvellous. The MBs are probably my favourite Bremonts.


----------



## D4MO

LordBrettSinclair said:


> That custom strap with the orange stitch looks marvellous. The MBs are probably my favourite Bremonts.


That is the Bremont NATO strap that comes with the watch.


----------



## dheinz14

Great looking watch. I have one as well and am very happy with Bremont's customer service and willingness to customize watches to squadron desires. Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## dheinz14

Congrats. Looks awesome.


----------



## XX-Pat

Beautiful watch. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Dave Matison

Wow!


----------



## Wooden_spoon

love it


----------



## uliviero155

Congrats!


----------



## weiserone

Great piece. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Blaughva

jpgreenwood said:


> A fellow XI Sqn engineer? I left as they disbanded the F3's and they moved to Coningsby to take over on the Tiffy. Ive just ordered this custom strap for my MBII and its "winging" its way to me as we speak. Vintage tan leather, yellow stitched fighter bars and laser engraved XI . Cant wait for it to arrive. We must have a lot of mutual friends. I also organise the annual XI Sqn informal reunion every year, in York. Its always well attended.
> Wear your lovely watch in good health.
> strap by jason greenwood, on Flickr


Great looking strap!!


----------



## heb

Our buddies from Bremont didn't expend any undue energy on that bauhaus rotor. Nice.


----------



## Helo

Those military special editions are great, thanks for sharing


----------



## salem747

Wow, that's awesome and that you work there too.


----------



## hmalik

Congratulations


----------

